# My winter project



## 768Q (Jun 23, 2012)

Bought this '12 S2 frame about 6 months ago and it has been eye candy in our game room till the last few weeks, I have been sourcing parts for it and selling old car parts out of the garage on ebay to fund it much like I did last winter when I built up a 2006 Wilier Imperiale frame. Can't wait to ride this one! Initially found a set of Fulcrum T's as a new take off for it but already upgraded to a set of Fulcrum 3's. Just thought I would share......Here it is and the Wilier from last year.







View attachment 288502


----------



## 768Q (Jun 23, 2012)

The Wilier


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI (Jun 3, 2012)

S2 is a aerodynamic frame. You might as well upgrade to a set of carbon deep rims with bladed spokes like me. Otherwise, you are not reaping the full benefit of the frame.


----------



## 768Q (Jun 23, 2012)

Getting a bit closer, I have 2 wheel sets to play with since that picture was taken a set of Fulcrum 3's or a set of Mavic SL's (leaning towards the Mavic's). The Mavic's are a few years old the silver addition but in very good shape. I also just ordered up a 11 speed Ultegra set up from Ribble,


----------



## 768Q (Jun 23, 2012)

Been a while since I stopped in here but the S2 has been done a little over a month and with riding a few of my other bikes and this one I have managed about 250 miles on it thus far and could not be happier, what a quick and very well handling bike that also inspires much confidence on downhills. I finished it with the 11 speed 6800 Shimano Ultegra, Selle Italiia SLR seat, 3T bars similar to what it would have came stock with and a really nice used set of Mavic Ksyrium SL wheels in silver with my favorite tire I run on all my bikes the Conti GP4000s, lastley I installed a Cateye Stada double wireless computer since this picture was taken.


----------



## fishboy316 (Feb 10, 2014)

Looks real sweet! I just got an S5 and love it.


----------

